# The Scary Spider Thread



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Do not read if you're afraid of spiders.

Post pictures of spiders. Why? I don't know. Just do it.

I'll start.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

:3


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I feel that 3/4 of the pics in here will be of Aussie spiders xD.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

But I wanna post cute spiders  They're so soft and cuddly.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Those spiders with the big eyes look cool!


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shadeguy said:


>


That must be what spider pimps look like


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

You are now itchy


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Glass Child said:


> You are now itchy


Surprisingly not usually I would be though :conf=


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> I feel that 3/4 of the pics in here will be of Aussie spiders xD.


Nice image


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> I feel that 3/4 of the pics in here will be of Aussie spiders xD.


http://www.tickld.com/images/content/109139.jpg


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


>


Oh that one is nice and cute. and looks slightly edible, too, for some reason. just slightly.



alchemyfire said:


>


W. T. _F._


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

bad baby said:


> Oh that one is nice and cute. and looks slightly edible, too, for some reason. just slightly.
> 
> W. T. _F._


Peacock spider mating dance.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

more like tribal warrior spider doing prayer dance to the gods before battle or something


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Raeden said:


>


Is that even real?

I would just leave the room/country if i saw that.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I have wolf spiders in my house. They usually stay down in the basement, but occasionally they make there way up here in the living area. But my two cats go after them. They play with them until they tear their legs off causing them to die.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Mersault said:


> Is that even real?
> 
> I would just leave the room/country if i saw that.


I doubt it. The biggest spider right now is the Goliath Bird-Eating Spider and they don't get quite that big. But they're still pretty big.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

No more these are terrifying :afr


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

If anybody has heard of ZackScott (or his gaming channel ZackScottGames) check out his giant spider videos. That's how I found him. He's so funny because he gets so scared.


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll see your scary spider:










And I'll raise you an Asian giant hornet:


----------



## zork2001 (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

EW, a massive spider was on my leg in the garden today.. I just started calling to my doggy to come to the rescue, lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Spiders don't really bother me, but we don't get big spiders here. Even the big ones are small really they just have really long, skinny legs.

these wasps:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider_wasp

and:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emerald_cockroach_wasp

creepy me out far more in terms of what they do to other insects. I actually feel sorry for the spiders to be honest...


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

This little git was across the room in the living room, took my eyes off it for it bit and suddenly noticed it right next to my face dangling from the ceiling! Shocked me to see it sooo close to me










In this shot you can see it rushing back up after i noticed it


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Raeden said:


>


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

Kill it with fire!


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

Raeden said:


>


This picture will make me an insomniac for countless weeks. Thank you. :blank


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

BelieveInFreedom said:


> This picture will make me an insomniac for countless weeks. Thank you. :blank


Anytime, man.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Anytime, man.


:lol


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Raeden said:


>


R u trying to give me nightmares :afr~!!


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, some spiders are just too big for me.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

Mersault said:


> Well, some spiders are just too big for me.


If you look closely, you can see a spider.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Mersault said:


> Is that even real?
> 
> I would just leave the room/country if i saw that.


Me too lol. I think that's a huntsman and yeah it's probably real. I've heard they get into houses. On another forum I frequent, an Australian poster said that one got in her house and had babies in the light fixture on the ceiling. She turned on her bedroom light, laid down in bed and baby spiders were covering her ceiling and walls. She had to call an exterminator and go to a hotel.

I find these little *******s in the house sometimes. 
wolf spider









Fortunately none have had babies. The mothers carry their young on their backs.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

Meli24R said:


>


That's it. After seeing that I don't want to live. :blank


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I like this picture. It's like the spider is saying, 'The party don't start 'til I crawl in!'









We're all going to die.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

AlchemyFire said:


>


omg it's like combination of the Aku Aku mask from Crash Bandicoot and Rafiki from the Lion King.



AlchemyFire said:


>


----------



## KingoftheRing (May 30, 2013)




----------



## SaneCatLady (Jul 16, 2013)

That is freaking terrifying ^.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Raphael200 said:


> R u trying to give me nightmares :afr~!!


That is my plan exactly, actually.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)




----------

